# Olive Salad



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a recipe I got from my sister. I make it often and I am always asked for the recipe. People love it and it's a snap to make.

Serve it with wedges of pita.

*Olive Salad*
20 Oz Green salad olives w/ pimento (2 jars)
1 medium onion
1 C Chopped Parsley (200 ml)
1 Clove Garlic
1 Tb Lemon juice (15 ml)
2-3 Tb Tomato Paste (40 ml)


Rinse the olives under running water and drain.

Place all the ingredients except the olives in a food processor and blend to a fine texture.

Add the drained olives and pulse until the olives are in small pieces but not pureed.

The best flavor results from making this the day before serving.


----------



## homecook (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds good Andy! I wonder how it would be with the blue cheese stuffed olives.......just a thought. I'm going to try this on the weekend. I love green olives!

Barb


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok...This sounds good on pita bread wedges --- I'll try this!! --- Thanks Andy for sharing!!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting that it has no oil in it.

Looks excellent.  I *love* olives.

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Interesting that it has no oil in it.
> 
> Looks excellent. I *love* olives.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!


 

I have thought of that as well.  It's worth trying as a variation.  It would smooth out the flavors a bit.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks good!   Only a thought that no oil is added because olives already have their own oily natures.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 13, 2008)

that recipe sounds really good. i think i'm gonna try making it using different kinds of olives. black olives are my favorite.

and i'll bet it would make a great dip or cracker spread

thanks for the receipe.


----------



## GB (Nov 13, 2008)

This sounds really different and tasty. I plan on trying it this weekend. Thanks Andy.

I bet if you wanted some oil you could do like they do with hummas and pour a little olive oil over the top before serving.


----------



## QSis (Nov 13, 2008)

I love olives almost as much as I love bacon.

I'm making this!

Lee


----------



## JohnL (Nov 13, 2008)

QSis said:


> I love olives almost as much as I love bacon.
> 
> I'm making this!
> 
> Lee


 
Don't gimme any ideas Lee.....
Do ya think I could sub pancetta for the bacon on the olive salad?


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 13, 2008)

Made some tonight... tasty!
Looking forward to trying it tomorrow after it has married a bit more.
Great with hummus.
Thinking of using it on some fish or chicken, haven't decided how yet....


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2008)

I finally got around to making this. It is very good. For me, the onion is a little too strong. Next time I might cut that by a third or even half. I could see adding tomatoes into this too. I would add them with the olives to leave then a little chunky. I think oil would be an excellent addition to. It certainlt does not need it, but it would be very good with it.


----------

